# Help with horror movie soundtracks



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

There are bunches of soundtrack blogs on blogspot. Just try Google Blog Search for "Horror Movie Soundtracks", and you should come up with links to several.
Dave


----------



## Malenkia (Sep 5, 2006)

I know there has to be a compilation CD out there somewhere because we use one at the Haunt I work at. Last year I spent a lot of time trying to figure out which song went with what movie cause I'd hear it all night *LOL*


----------



## lady jack o lantern (Aug 28, 2008)

Thanks guys but still cant seem to find any (whats wrong with me) i normally find what i want but this time i just cant has anyone got any direct links to a site i could use.


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here is the link to the Google search I mentioned above. It came up with 1.3 million hits. I'm sure there is one you can use in there somewhere:

*Horror Movie Soundtracks Google Results Link*

Here's a direct link to one such CD on Amazon. There's some available for as little as 97 cents:

*Halloween Horror Movie Themes CD*


----------



## Cerasmiles (Oct 3, 2007)

What songs are you looking for exactly?


----------

